# Persian: ماسه چند رنگ



## Salah ad-Din

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen
I am a new member and from time to time I am stuck in the translation of words; things Persian or Farsi
The Internet can only help one so much. . .then one must join the professionals.
I intend that some kind person would take the chance to help me please...
My sentence or words are; ...*of Māseye Chand Rang *which I understand to be, many coloured sands
The word needed is STRANDS but I concede that the above may be sketchie, so could some linguist please
give me the proper words for The Strands of Many Coloured Sands

Many Thanks


----------



## truce

ماسه چند رنگ that means "*multi-colored sand"*


----------



## PersoLatin

Salah ad-Din said:


> ...please give me the proper words for The Strands of Many Coloured Sands


Strand is رشته or لایه

لایه ها یِ/رشته ها ی ماسه ی چند رنگ - lâyéhâye/reŝtéhâye mâséye ĉand rang
لایه ها یِ/رِشته ها یِ ماسه ای چند رنگ - lâyéhâye/reŝtéhâye mâséi ĉand rang
لایه ها یِ/رِشته ها یِ چند رنگِ ماسه ای - lâyéhâye/reŝtéhâye ĉand range mâséi


----------



## Salah ad-Din

Wow! Thats a mouth full *PersoLatin*

Thank you for your reply *Truce*.

PersoLatin; forgive my ignorance but lâyéhâye/reŝtéhâye. . .would that be The Strands of? And are you giving me two optional words?
Just remember I have never spoken Persian before,I am kind of groping in the dark. I am in the process of writing a Legendarium
and in one location of that Legendarium the place names and individual Pronouns are Persian/Farsi.
I hope you dont mind me picking your linguistic brain.

I am so grateful for your help.


----------



## Salah ad-Din

Ok, I beg your pardon, I get it. It is lâyéhâye or reŝtéhâye both Strand.

I prefer lâyéhâye ĉand range mâséi, so then my next prompt would be, in latin characters - how would I say that?


----------



## PersoLatin

Salah ad-Din said:


> I prefer lâyéhâye ĉand range mâséi, so then my next prompt would be, in *latin characters* - how would I say that?


I don't know what you mean, are you having problems with the sounds these â, é and ĉ represent, I guess you might have difficulty with pronunciation of éi in mâséi?


----------



## Salah ad-Din

Golly-Molly This Time zone and continental delays in conversation....

*Hell PersoLatin*; thank you for your responses.
I do not mean to be unspecific, so let me try again; All I was asking is how to pronounce that sentence phonetically


----------



## Salah ad-Din

it seems PersoLatin has given up on me


----------



## fishcurl

Salah ad-Din said:


> Ok, I beg your pardon, I get it. It is lâyéhâye or reŝtéhâye both Strand.
> 
> I prefer lâyéhâye ĉand range mâséi, so then my next prompt would be, in latin characters - how would I say that?



Salah ad-Din, I'm afraid I am barely familiar with standard phonetic characters, so I can only try to share the pronunciation by using a non-standard key. I hope it is of help.

aa                                 -  car
e at the end of a syllable - bed
a                                   - fat
o                                   - moss
i                                    - fit
For each word, the bold syllable carries the stress in the chain.

laa-ye-*haa*-ye        (layers, strata)
resh-te-*haa*-ye      (strands)
*chand*-rang           (multi-coloured)
chand-*ran*-ge        (multi-coloured of)
mos-*se*                  (wet sand)
moss-se-*i *              (of wet sand)


----------



## Salah ad-Din

Hello Hello

There you are. . .Dont get lost on me you two. Your help to me is seen by every Star. Many Thanks to you Fishcurl


----------



## fishcurl

You're most welcome, Salah ad-Din. An aside: I felt it was important to stress that the sand would have to be wet in order for it to be ماسّه. In Persian, dry sand is شِن.


----------



## ali likes the stars

fishcurl said:


> I felt it was important to stress that the sand would have to be wet in order for it to be ماسّه. In Persian, dry sand is شِن.



This is interesting to me. Because back when I tried to find the right term for sandbox/sandpit, @truce wrote:



truce said:


> Yes. To me "شن" contains bigger grains than "ماسه" does. But sometimes they are used interchangeably.



During my research I stumbled across the company Morvarid Bandar Pol, which is "the largest gypsum mine owned in Iran".
The define شن and ماسه as follows:

شن و ماسه حاصل خردایش سنگ های زمینی به صورت طبیعی یا با استفاده از دستگاه های سنگ شکن می باشد.
.به دانه هایی که قطر آنها کوچکتر از 4 میلی متر باشد ماسه و دانه های 4 الی 15 میلی متر شن 1.5 و دانه های 15 الی 25 میلی متر شن 2.5 می گویند. 

Isn't the correct term for "wet sand" or "mud" لجن?


----------



## truce

ali likes the stars said:


> Isn't the correct term for "wet sand" or "mud" لجن?


لجن is referred to an unpleasantly sticky substance with an unpleasantly strong smell. I would call "mud" گل (gel).


----------



## fishcurl

I suspect لجن of having decomposed vegetation mixed in it. It is a mixture of good old mud and other sediments found at the bottom of ponds or streams.



ali likes the stars said:


> The define شن and ماسه as follows:
> 
> شن و ماسه حاصل خردایش سنگ های زمینی به صورت طبیعی یا با استفاده از دستگاه های سنگ شکن می باشد.
> .به دانه هایی که قطر آنها کوچکتر از 4 میلی متر باشد ماسه و دانه های 4 الی 15 میلی متر شن 1.5 و دانه های 15 الی 25 میلی متر شن 2.5 می گویند.



These must be terms the company uses in their process, a very different matter. They have to be specific, and they need to be able to name their products by descriptive names having a limited number of characters. What an industry is not necessarily concerned with is being accurate for the benefit of speakers of the language per se. For instance, to my uninitiated mind, grains as big as 2.5 cm (i.e. 1 inch) in diameter would be called سنگریزه, pebbles, were they found in nature. As a user of lay terms, I'll certainly not call pebbles شن. 

My point is, if you are standing on a beach and there is dry sand underfoot, you refer to it as شن. The word, if you like, is the generic name for the fine-grained, usually pale-coloured, dry stuff that's found on seashores but which may very well get wet or naturally accumulate in other places, too. On the other hand, the word ماسه derives from ماسیدن, a verb that may be defined as being absorbed onto surfaces and getting stuck there as a solid residue. Stale milk can do that, and so can makeup after it's been left on a face overnight. For ماسیدن to happen, I believe, there must be some water content there to start with. So, going back to the sandy beach, the part of the ground that's continually washed in water is said to be made up of ماسه, wet sand. I've even heard people say stuff like "let's add a bit of water to this shovelful of شن to make ماسه out of it." Having said all this, I will happily concede that my knowledge comes from hearsay, and that these two words may have different applications that are taken from old usage or from practices in industrial processing, construction, etc.


----------



## Salah ad-Din

Hmmmmmm, that Persian script is very elegant. But since I am english speaking it would be grand if all your Persian could also be typed in English Characters. Thank You.
I just remembered there is something else I needed to know but I will have to get back to my notes. . .Ah I remember just now, it is Damāvand  - it is said that this may refer to snow storm or peak covered in snow storms though there is no real etymology for this Noun. . .is that correct? So you see we are still staying in the Sandy regions; though much harde; Damāvand is the tallest mountain in Persia. . .do you have any knowledge regarding that word?


----------



## fishcurl

The readers must have just assumed you were familiar with the alphabet; your choice of a title for your thread suggests it. 

For Damaavand, you may wish to look it up here. It's a volcano and more associated with sulphurous vapours than with sand.


----------



## ali likes the stars

fishcurl said:


> My point is, if you are standing on a beach and there is dry sand underfoot, you refer to it as شن. The word, if you like, is the generic name for the fine-grained, usually pale-coloured, dry stuff that's found on seashores but which may very well get wet or naturally accumulate in other places, too. On the other hand, the word ماسه derives from ماسیدن, a verb that may be defined as being absorbed onto surfaces and getting stuck there as a solid residue. Stale milk can do that, and so can makeup after it's been left on a face overnight. For ماسیدن to happen, I believe, there must be some water content there to start with. So, going back to the sandy beach, the part of the ground that's continually washed in water is said to be made up of ماسه, wet sand. I've even heard people say stuff like "let's add a bit of water to this shovelful of شن to make ماسه out of it." Having said all this, I will happily concede that my knowledge comes from hearsay, and that these two words may have different applications that are taken from old usage or from practices in industrial processing, construction, etc.



Well, wikipedia says that شن and ماسه are levels within the size range of sand and in accordance with the ASTM, which is the largest international organization for standards.
Since Iran does apply these standards, it means that some Iranian executive board must've selected these terms to describe the international standards. According to this, ماسه is a degree of size and not of wetness. But as you have said, there maybe a difference between professional and colloquial terminology.
Anyway, according to what you have described here:

شن = sand (non-organic)

شن درشت [shen-e dorosht] = coarse sand
شن ریز [shen-e riz] = fine sand
ماسه = wet sand (colloquial), very fine sand (technical)
خاک = soil (organic matter)
گل = mud (a mixture of soil (خاک) and water)
لجن = slime, ooze, sludge (an undefinable, repulsive mixture of wet, sticky, dirty, smelly, and organic matter)

I should add that لجن does not translate to the slime produced by animals like snails and slugs, frogs and toads.
I'd suggest ماده‌ چسبناک [mAde-ye chasbAnak] (sticky matter) for such sticky substances, that are not necessarily repulsive.
And ماده خیس و لیز [mAde-ye khis-o-liz] (wet and slippery mattter) for substances like hair gel, or jelly.

Do you agree?


----------



## Salah ad-Din

let me respond to Fishcurl first and say thankyou.
I will go to that sight your have given me.
I have no problem if anyone uses that lovely script, Just as long as they would please interpret it for me.
i am busy on a project and Persian words are a great part of it that is why I am here for your help besides it being I believe a grand language.

Perchance I should change the title thread to PIE, maybe that is more appropriate as that includes Persian

Ali Likes The Stars, you have used words that are really beautiful - I will use them too - Thanks


----------

